# Worms? How do I know if my Bird has them?



## pdpbison

Hi all, 


Seeking your advice and info!

I have never dealt with Worms before...

What does one look for to decide if a Bird has them? 

What kinds of Worms may a Pigeon tend to have?

How does one treat for them? Same treatment for all Worms, or?


Thanks...

Phil
el ve


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

*Worms*

Dear Phil,

The way you really know, is to examine the stools under a micorscope. The real experts will be along shortly.


----------



## Reti

Hi Phi,

as Warren mentioned, the most reliable way to tell if your pigeon has worms is with a fecal test.
Sometimes you can see the worms in the stool, you could even see them move. Other times you can see fragments only. 
Other symptoms would be if the bird eats great amount of food but doesn't gain weight. He might be agitated, or apathetic. The droppings may be watery. He might be drinking excessive amounts of water.
Those are not really reliable symptoms as they can appear in many diseases.
A fecal is the best way to know if your pigeons has worms or not.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen

Hi Phil,

Here is a pretty recent thread which has quite a bit on information on worms....

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9201

Hope you will find it helpful.

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley

Here's a very brief FAQ from Siegel's: http://www.siegelpigeons.com/asked-worms.html

Terry


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Warren, 


Capital idea...!

Today (Sunday) I went on to the e-bay, and won an Auction for a nice, good looking, old, Baush & Laumb Microscope.

I will get some slides of other small accoutremon and learn to look for the little freeloaders just as you say.

Anyone have any advise as for 'stains'? or for reference images on-the-web, or...?

For one's making identificatins of the kinds of Worms or 'eggs' and so on, if possible?


Phil


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Reti,


You are describeing their symptoms nicely...

Three Birds, in Cages seperated by several feet...all came in independantly for other injuries days apart ( car clipped, dog bit, injured Wing) and all three, while having calm enough and self composed dispositions, have about the same sorts of poops - 'watery', pale green 'fuzzy' logs that break into short sections, almost no 'white', and they all three drink much more water than would be normal, and eat more Grit than normal...and eat more Seeds than normal even, or two do anyway, the third eats too little.

Thanks!

I will certainly let you know what M'rs Bausch & Lomb have to reveal, soon as my Microscope gets here...

Phil


----------



## pdpbison

Thank you Linda, 

Most helpful!

I am now going to devote a file Cabinet drawer to an Alphabetically indexed set of Manilla folders for Pigeon info...

"Worm" info print-outs, will go under 'W' of course...


Phil


----------



## Checkmate

But how do I get rid of these worms?


----------

